# Married couple intro



## RnL (Oct 31, 2020)

Greetings!

We are a married couple that have been together (as a couple) for about 16 years and have known each other for 22 years. We met in college (Slippery Rock University) and were best friends there but never dated. 

As a married couple we've been through a lot together including emotional affairs, the "7-year itch," lying, selfishness, arguing, financial issues, imbalance of equality in the running of the household, kids, and the once looming threat of divorce. We decided that "divorce was not an option" for us and worked through everything to be a very strong force together. We are married to our best friend and continue to try to be an inspiration for others - especially our 2 sons.

We are thankful to have found this community!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello R and Hello to L. Glad y’all found us !


----------

